# Great little SS amp..



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I just picked up this little Gem!!! Sounds way better than my Class 5 at low volumes. Plus, I don't need a reverb pedal and an OD pedal and a bunch of wires. Its a complete package. Overdrive sounds better than any "Marshallinabox" pedal I have ever tried. Kind of funny how many guitarists swear by tube amps, yet run a pedal or two in front of them.
This amp sounds as good as any amp I have ever owned.
Of course, the awesome Goldtop LP helps a lot!!!!!!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats cool. It has a very nice look to it. I definitely think there is nothing wrong with solid state amps. I personally play through a digital amp. Its awesome being able to have a good sound at a low volume. Its harder to achieve that with tubes I think. Especially versatility with out having various pedals.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

There is a lot to be said about s.s. amps. They dont require too much maintenance, pretty reliable. I own a 70's Yamaha and a 80's Peavey amp.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am on the lookout for a clean SS amp with a 12" speaker.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2015)

Marshall ss amps are pretty nice IMO. I have a 75 reverb (model 5275), which I picked up in the mid 80's
from L&M (Ossington/Bloor). Funny story. Two years prior, I bought a Traynor YGL-3 MKIII off of them at
their garage sale for $120. I used that as a trade-in for the Marshall. They gave me $180 trade value for it.
I told that to the sales guy, _after_ I had the receipt in my hand. lol. 

google pics. not mine.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Marshall s/s amps can sound quite nice. Some were built better than others though. If they have a weakness it will be in the reliability of the little stuff. Pots, switches, jacks, etc. Things to look for buying a used Marshall s/s amp: foot switch buttons not functioning properly, foot switch jack on back of amp malfunctioning due to faulty solder joints that look sound at first glance but are intermittent, scratchy sounding pots. These issues can all be repaired by upgrading the respective parts. 

For a great sounding Fender amp the mid to late 90s Dyna-Touch series was pretty darned good. Look for the earlier ones they made before adding bells and whistles like DSP an such. The later ones had lesser grade parts. Thinner pcb boards, cheaper caps and resisters, etc. The Dyna-Touch Deluxe 90 was a particularly good one. You won't find many for sale because they were a great value and guys hang onto them. If you find one, snap it up.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I have worked on a few of the Mosfet Lead 100's. These were all built in England if I recall and I was surprised how much they reminded me of the JCM800's when taken apart. The chassis are nice and the circuit boards seem solid. I agree with BMW-KTM about the switches and pots though. They can be an issue on these amps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, enjoy!

There are good solidstate amps--despite what many people think.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a Marshall Lead 12 combo and it did nail the 'Marshall' tone very well.

In defense of SS amps, my Vox Pathfinder15r plugged in to a 12" cab does satisfying tube tones.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a little solid state peavey amp from the 80s that I use around the house a lot. 

It sounds good at low volumes and has a headphone jack so I can rip on the guitar and my girlfriend can watch tv and not be driven nuts by my mindless wankery. Plus I kind of like the attack of the dirt channel, very solid-statey, it mixes well with my Orange Dark Terror.

I have 2 vintage Fenders a new Fender and 2 Orange amps so it's not like I don't have fancier stuff. Little solid state combos have their place!


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice looking amp - congrats.



BMW-KTM said:


> For a great sounding Fender amp the mid to late 90s Dyna-Touch series was pretty darned good. Look for the earlier ones they made before adding bells and whistles like DSP an such. The later ones had lesser grade parts. Thinner pcb boards, cheaper caps and resisters, etc. The Dyna-Touch Deluxe 90 was a particularly good one. You won't find many for sale because they were a great value and guys hang onto them. If you find one, snap it up.


+1 on the early Fender Dynatouch. I played one at a rehearsal hall and was surprised how good it sounded and how well it took pedals.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Yep. By FAR the "tubiest" sounding s/s amp I ever tried. Before or since.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its kind of funny...I know my amps. I have owned pretty much every type of amp out there. I am getting rid of a 5 watt marshall class 5 all tube amp with a 10" speaker for a 30 watt solid state marshall with a 12" speaker. i just find the Preamp is a better overdrive than any pedal I have ever tried.


----------

